# Have you ever seen a mountain Lion Poll



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

select below


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Im not seeing it........


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

be patient...I don't know how to put a poll in


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm confused


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

dont see a poll but I saw one near sommerville last summer. I was in burleson co. I believe.

now i see one, but i dont really know how to answer...your questions seem geared towards a yes or no answer.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I've seen hundreds on the west coast and only 1 in texas. They were all brown.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

worst poll ever... I'll start over


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

My boy saw one this past weekend in McMullen county. Folks seem amazed that they are around. They are there but you just dont see them. I have never seen one for sure some maybe's yes.

Charlie


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> worst poll ever... I'll start over


maybe ask "have you ever seen a large cat and if so what color was it?"

you could use the answers: never seen one, yes:it was brown/tan, yes: it was black, etc.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

start over...I thought you could put a "yes or no" attached to each question.


----------



## plowboy1065 (May 21, 2009)

Just read an article about mountain lions in the TTH magazine. A very seasoned trapper said the only lions he's ever seen have been bayed by his hounds. They are very rare to see in the wild and consider yourself lucky if you do.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't take that article seriously. I've seen a number of moutain lions. Some in South Texas and a others in West Texas. They're not "rare" if they were TPWD would have them on a restricted list. Right now, they aren't. TPWD wants to know if you shoot one, but it's not mandatory to report a mountain lion kill either.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

My wife and I have seen two running together near our pasture. My wife has seen one several times while walking in the evening down the CR we live on and my daughter has seen one while walking with my wife. My wifes' cousin has seen one several times about 1 1/2 miles from our house when she walks in the evening near her home. We live one mile east of Ezzell in Lavaca County.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Had our ranch going on 6+ years and still haven't seen one.. Thought I saw some tracks one day.. Got dogs on the tracks later that day only to come up with 2 bobcats and no lion...Still on the look... If you see one your lucky...


----------



## Fin "N" Tonic (Aug 27, 2008)

I have actually seen a few. Last year I saw two on our place and one of them was black. My father filmed one chasing a buck about 5 years ago in Mexico and then the cat came out less than 30 yeards from him and sat down. He didnt have a gun but one of our hunters shot the same cat 2 weeks later.


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

I've never seen a mountain lion I saw a cougar once but then I decided she was too old for me and I broke it off.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Nope. Never seen a Mountain Lion on a pole. Saw a midget stripper wearing chaps on a pole once. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=316135


----------



## TXwaterfowl (Mar 28, 2006)

I've seen several in Dimmit County. I had an uncle who swore up and down he saw a black one on our place down there, but I never saw it.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Heard one in LaSalle County about 10 years ago, saw cat prints in the mud in Big Bend that made the hair on my neck stand up and last month in CO I stumbled upon this fresh cache, cow elk. Still have yet to see one


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

That cache raises the hair on my neck. How fast did you get out of there? I have seen 2...one by the Victoria Barge Canal and one on FM774, 10 miles from Refugio.


----------



## Game On (Apr 28, 2008)

saw one a few years back right by the ranch house, but didnt have a gun in the truck with me. ran inside and grabbed one, but he was gone when i came back out. about 10 minutes after i saw it, two bobcats walked down the same road, and walked in the brush right where the lion did....kinda interesting


----------



## Fish Doctor (Sep 29, 2010)

ive seen 3 two were black 1 was tan, spotted in freer. talked to a college science teacher or something about the black ones. he said it was a large stray black cat. i told him he was out of his mind and there was no way there was a 150+ pound black cat wondering through thick brush. i know what i saw


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

seen several thrughout my hunting carear,Including the one over my fireplace...see avatar


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I have seen three. 1 brown in Lissie Texas 20 years ago
1 brown and 1 black in Zapata Texas 30 years ago
The ones in Zapata were during the same hunting trip. And I don't care what anyone tells me it was not a frakin house cat is was a shining black big arse cat. I watched it for several minutes. I normally don't talk about it as some scauf. It was a very large lion.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

Never seen one here in Texas but have seen 2 in Oklahoma near the water fall in Red Oak Oklahoma where our family has land and my dad's ashes were spread they are amazing and scary all at once.... I was hunting with daddy in 2002 when I seen these 2. Dad had seen many more than that ... Our land is actually at the base of and part ways up the mountain


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

About 12 years ago I tried to shoot a mountain lion that was about 250 yds away but it wouldn't stop loping along. I didn't shoot because the last thing I needed was a wounded cat when I was hunting. This was near Van Horn. It was pretty cool to see though.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes.

That was easier than trying to figure out the poll.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

About 30 yrs ago in a town called Dew Texas.......its a real small town between Fairfeild and Teague due North of here off of Hwy 45......any way ......my mother and I were hunting on a lease up there owned by a real rich guy here in Houston named Woodgeorge.......I was hunting in an oak tree stand in the evening with a 30.06 overlooking an rye grass patch the tree was situated on the northeast corner of the patch with woods behind me.......I was was watching two doe nervously feeding at the edge of the patch.....they kept looking back into the woods....I was thinking a buck might be fittin to come see me...... so I waited.......about 15 minutes to dark I heard a serious comotion in the woods followed by one of the most hair raising screams I have ever heard in my 17 yrs.........*** was that.....the two does were history......I was scared poopless........The scream sounded like a cross between a cat and a woman.........

Now being from a father that was very strict when it came to gun safety......I made my way up in that tree stand with only the shells of gun......I left the gun tied to a ropewith the bolt open......and pulled it up after securing myself......
Thats not ......let me repeat....NOT how I got out!!!!
I never took my fingers off the trigger as I decended from the huge oak......I think my hair was alive and crawling on my skin around my neck........As I eased down from the oak....I could hear faint sounds coming from the direction that whatever made that noise was at.......and I was scared.......needless to say I made it to the ground and backed away from the tree towards my three wheeler that was parked in a creek about 1/2 mile from the stand........never took my eyes off of the woods and never removed my finger from the trigger.....
When I got back to camp........The rancher was at camp and I explained to him and the others what had just happened to me.......I think I was still shaking .....I had no idea what it was.........the rancher said it was more than likely a cougar......made me feel better......I thought it was Bigfoot.....LMAO.....now not then


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

you mean inna wild?


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

I see two very often.





















I work for the Houston Zoo and couldnt resist. No I have never seen one while huntng.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i saw a big tan one many moons age following a creek bed i was fishing near spicewood, tx close to lake travis. i also saw huge cat prints on spi after beaching our boat on the bay side and walking across to fish the surf. glad i didn't see that one...


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen 2 mountain lions and both were brown. I saw one panther and it was black. So I'm thinkin if you are seeing a black cat, it ain't a mountain lion.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

YES. well i guess they were mountain lions they were big cats way bigger than bobcats, i've killed 2 big male bobcats and they were tiny compared to the large cats i saw.

i've seen several in matagorda county, 1 was black. heard a few while camping down near the river. came across large cat tracks in the mud while running **** traps. had some hog dogs chase after 1 one night, caught a quick glimpse of it and it was huge. went **** hunting with hounds one night and lost a dog that chased something out into the distance and never came back could have been killed by a big cat a friend of mine had spotted one in this area a few days before the hunt. i have a picture of one i saw near collegeport very dark colored.


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

I voted "Have you ever seen" option number one since I have NOT ever seen one in the wild!!!


----------



## AGRubio (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I have seen two black cats in South Texas, Encinal no one believed me until another person had taken pictures of them. Saw Big brown/orange in Big Bend. Saw a Mom and two babies in Hill country, and the last mountain lion I saw was at the golf course in Lake Travis on the fairway. The Black cats are around and are very much as big as the Mountain Lions.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Someone please kill a black one. They are awesome animals and it is almost a shame to shoot one, but if someone would at least shoot one, we could lay all this to rest.

Another thing that hasn't been brought up...when I shot my fox while deer hunting, it appeared black. It was getting towards sunset and the fox was pretty far away. I walked up expecting to find a melanistic (high black pigment) animal and found a really pretty fox that was nowhere near black and was actually pretty brightly colored. He is pictured below. Now if a cat was a couple of hundred yards out in lighting comparable to what I saw the fox in, it could appear black although being normal colored.


----------



## champ22 (May 19, 2006)

When I was hunting in West Texas near Sheffield in the 80's, they were so many that the owner had them trapped like hogs.They were a real threat to the livestock. We ran across this trap while out hunting one day.


----------



## magnumb (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes....twice. Neat part, I was with my son both times. We live in WA state (westside of the Cascades) and there's a bunch here, but very, very elusive. I'm in the woods alot and have been for nearly 40 years. Seeing just one cougar is more than most here have done. My luck....actually.

The first one was approx, 80 yds. away standing there watching my son and I as we were walking back to our truck. I had just pushed a small clear-cut area for my son as I had seen a bunch of deer (blacktails) there the evening before. No animals were there which was quite confusing 'cuz just several hours before, I saw 7 deer. I pushed the sidehill just above my son, came to a small landing and headed straight down to hin from there. Got to my son, we shortly discussed our next move and wondered WTH was going on and headed to the truck.

I always glass behind me when leaving an area and I turned around at the truck and glasesd the sidehill that I'd just dropped down from. Glassing from right to left, as I had pushed earlier, my bino's were about at the landing when I saw movement. My son then put his bino's to work as well and at first, due to the light brown in color, I said, "deer almost to the landing". Then I saw this rather long tail. Took me awhile to figure it out as I could just make the tail and the very top of it's back as it's position was quite a bit higher than ours. Then it reached the landing, exactly where I had stood before I dropped down to join my son. It was now in full view just watching us. It was a big animal with a tail close to as long as it's body. It was large, unafraid and really quite majestic.

My son asked if we should shoot it, but in those days, they were far less common than today (since hound hunting has been outlawed). We also didn't have a license and my son being 12, hadn't put that stuff together as yet. I said "no, just watch it as it will likely be the first and last cougar you'll ever see". We watched it as it watched us. This lasted about 3-4 minutes and it then continued moving off to the left where he then entered the treeline, as quietly as he appeared.

I always wonder how close I'm to cougars when some real "deery" area's lack any deer. Likely this is the case more often than not. That sighting was when my boy was 12, so 18 years ago........1993.

Our last sighting together was last year while hunting eastern WA. I had my bull down the day before and was glassin' the far hillside in hopes of getting my son his first bull. The hillside was approx. 350 yards away and had numerous rock shale slides running down it. I was glassin' as usual and saw it crossing said rocks. My boy quickly got on it as well with his bino's and we watched it cross the entire hillside, steady and with great ease. An hour later, along the same exact path, a large black bear followed in this cougar's footsteps. Pretty cool and not often witnessed.

I hunt in some beautiful area, albeit, much nearly inaccessible.

Cougar's like it that way..................


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Triad_Marine said:


> Never seen one here in Texas but have seen 2 in Oklahoma near the water fall in Red Oak Oklahoma where our family has land and my dad's ashes were spread they are amazing and scary all at once.... I was hunting with daddy in 2002 when I seen these 2. Dad had seen many more than that ... Our land is actually at the base of and part ways up the mountain


 Its a small world! My family are all from Red Oak-Fanshawe area and I know the waterfall. The Rangers will tell you there are not any in Oklahoma but it is funny about 7 years ago some old man killed one in his front yard tree his hounds were after just south of Red Oak and took it down to the check station and said here is the bobcat you told me on the phone I was looking at! The rangers were freakin out! There are lots of Black Bear in that area now. I spent many many days and nights up on Norse Mountain and down on Turkey Creek and I went from Red Oak to Walls over the pass that way on foot once. Have you ever saw the big cave? Those Mountains are the most beautiful place on earth to me! My grandfather was Ralph Wilson. I bet your grandfather or father knew him.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Back to the original topic, I have spent a huge amount of time hunting and fishing in Texas and Oklahoma in my 50 years and I even work outdoors in rural areas many years and I have never saw a lion. I once got a glimpse of maybe one in Sutton County about 2001 but I could not see it good enough to put a positive ID on it. I have not spent much time in SW Texas were most of them are. But in Central and North Texas, and Oklahoma, if you see one you are very lucky. I have seen positive fresh sign on about 3 occasions.


----------



## 22fish (Dec 12, 2006)

I have seen a black one twice. My hunting buddy has a picture on one of his game cams.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

22fish said:


> I have seen a black one twice. My hunting buddy has a picture on one of his game cams.


Post em up. Proof of black cats would be huge


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

In the late 80's I was hunting on a ranch north of Bruni. TX. We were right on the Duval and Webb county line east of hwy 2059. On the first day I was on the ranch, I found big cat tracks in some mud. One night while we were sitting around the fire. we heard one of those hair curling screams. Then right before the season was over, we were sitting in a blind one morning. About 30 minutes after daylight a big brown cat walked out of the brush about 50 yards from us with two kittens. She laid down and the kitttens crawled all over her. My two kids and I watched them for about 20 minutes. I wasn't the only one to see a big cat. This ranch had more bobcats and cougars on it than any other I have ever been on. The owner asked that we not kill any cougars. The next year one of the guys did kill one and snuck it off. He has it mounted above his fireplace.


----------



## mywifeshusband (Nov 19, 2006)

*yes*

Saw not one but two in a field south of Madisonville when I was going north on I45 in my big truck and it was weird seeing them out in the open that close, 150-200 yards from the interstate, in the day time. They were on the edge of the timberline. At first I thought they were dogs, until I saw their long tails.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Saw a large black cat 1.5 miles NW of Bellville Courthouse on FIL property.
_It went to his tank to get a drink and it lasted all of 15 seconds then adios. BEAUTIFUL_


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My wife swears she saw a very large black cat walking near the edge of some woods while we were traveling N on 36 going towards Sommerville. We even turned the truck around for a second look, but of course, it was not there....Happened ~1pm on a Sunday afternoon....

Somebody please shoot one around Sommerville.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

In around 2000 in McMullen County on the Nueces River, I watched one slowly walk across a sendero through the scope of my .22-250 out of the highrack in a ranch truck. This ranch has a no kill poilicy on the big cats.


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Saw one in Bend Texas on the Colorado river , came down to drink after a kill, or so I thought , had blood on his/her face , glad the river was between it and us,
F1K


----------



## El Arquero Rey (Feb 4, 2010)

First hunt on new ranch webb County off Old Mines Road in 94. Hottest opening day I can remember. Sitting on an old tank dam in a tripod in the hot afternoon sun in a white t-shirt. Had a feeder about 150 yards down in the old tank. Sun starting to go down, nothing but Javalinas. Half grown one down by feeder, behind him abot 10 feet in full stalk flattened out was the biggest bobcat I had ever seen. Reached for my binos to watch the show and right behind the bobcat was a snake, except it wasn't a snake as I originally thought. It was the tail of a mountain lion.Worst case of Cat Fever I've ever had. Shot about a foot over his back...... Nothing moved..2nd shot was perfect. Rolled him over. I still see him every time I watch tv in the game room. saw one more on the same lease about 10 years later in the summer.


----------

